# Kartenleser



## juergen.vallant (19. Apr 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und finde leider keinen Eintrag für mein Problem.
ich habe mir einen Kartenleser gekauft und möchte nun die Daten die auf der Karte sind in mein java projekt übertragen.
Ich habe schon herausgefunden das ich dafür ein spezielles API wie z.B. PC/SC verwenden muss. Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich das einsetzten soll. Wie kann ich diese API installieren bzw. in Java verwenden.
Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll.
kann mir vl jemand behilflich sein?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## anonym (19. Apr 2010)

Das hängt stark vom Kartenleser ab. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten, hier sortiert nach Einfachheit: 

(1) Der Hersteller des Kartenlesers bietet einen Treiber einschl. API an, mit der man auf das Gerät zugreifen kann. Für diese API existiert ein Java- Binding. Das wäre beim Hersteller zu erfragen. 

(2) Es existiert eine Drittanbieter- API (wie z.B. die von CardContact Software & System Consulting), die mit dem Kartenleser sprechen kann und für die ein Java- Binding existiert. Für die Verwendbarkeit der API aus meinem Link übernehme ich keine Garantie, ich habe noch nie damit gearbeitet. Eventuell hat der Hersteller einen Tip, welcher Drittanbieter in Frage kommt, wenn er schon keine eigene API hat. 

(3) Es existiert nur eine API, die z.B. vom C/C++ (oder jeder anderen Sprache) aus ansprechbar ist. Indiesem Fall musst du mit JNI einen eigenen Wrapper, sprich ein eigenes Java- Binding schaffen.


----------



## juergen.vallant (19. Apr 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort.
ich weiß jetzt das ich das API PC/SC verwenden müsste.
ich weiß auch das das mit java irgendwie funktionieren müsste.
jedoch versteh ich nicht ganz wie.
ich weiß nicht woher ich die richtige library bekomme bzw. mit welchem code ich dann die daten der karte erfassen kann.
weiß da jemand weiter?


----------



## anonym (20. Apr 2010)

Guck mal bei The Java Community Process(SM) Program - JSRs: Java Specification Requests - detail JSR# 268 an, ob du da was findest. Das ist die Specification, um die es geht. Du brauchst die eine Implementation, die deinen Card Reader versteht. Entweder du versuchst es mit der Reference Implementation von der Webseite, oder du musst mal google fragen, ob es eine speziell für deinen card Reader gibt.


----------



## juergen.vallant (20. Apr 2010)

danke für die antwort.
habe es jetzt gelöst.
habe zuerst die falschen treiber für den kartenleser installiert gehabt.
und die connection zum kartenleser habe ich über die javax.smartcardio gelöst.


----------

